
Yahoo Games Has Passed Away at Just 17 - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/yahoo-games-shutting-down/
======
orionblastar
My father died in 2010. He would play Yahoo Games of Pool and Spades and other
games. After he died his Yahoo ID expired due to inactivity. I was always
having to update Java for him in order to play the games.

------
alblue
I used to play bridge on Yahoo! Games in its hayday. It was a great advert for
Java Applets at a time before Flash took over and before mobile devices took
over the casual gaming market.

One of the great advantages was being able to turn up at a bridge table and
invite four other random strangers into a game. There were always people
available at the time.

Of course as parts of the Internet age they get older and eventually pass
away. There may even be a time when Facebook passes on. At least we will have
the memories.

------
reiichiroh
Man, I remember the GamesDomain website.

